# What's going on??



## lyndalou (Nov 14, 2010)

What's with the threads posted by Danae035? I thought this is a cooking site, and see no need for this type of stuff.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 14, 2010)

It's someone spamming us. I click on the little red triangle below *their* profile info to the left side of the screen, and simply type, "Spam", and as soon as a DC administrator logs in this morning, they will take care of it and boot that user.


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 11, 2011)

It's all over the place, it just started a few minutes ago.  It's definitely spam.

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 11, 2011)

Spammers work when mods are asleep, just reply "dont open contains virus" they wont get any hits and give up. I like eating spam.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 11, 2011)

It may also be a case of no "Ad Blocker", Bolas.  I use Firefox now, which has a fantastic ad blocker plug in.  I get NO ads on this site, EVER.

Spammers, however, I just use the white triangle icon in the profile section to send a message (SPAM) to whichever mods are available, or the next one to sign on gets the message right away and removes the nasty spammer and the offending post.


----------



## cmarchibald (Feb 11, 2011)

Moderating a board is a full time and frequently thankless job (though apparently not thankless here, which is nice ).  I run another board, kind of a political discussion group but more like a dive bar where my friends who are scattered far and wide can hang out online, cuss like sailors and drink like fish.  We decided years ago to make ours a closed, gated community---mostly so we could be lazy!  We get spammers signing up periodically but they never get to hit anything because they see nothing until myself or the other admin activates the account.

The down side of that is that, unlike here, we rarely if ever get any "fresh blood", because nobody would find us searching on the web.  The beauty of an open community like this one is that it's easy to search for information even if you're not a registered member, browse around for awhile and decide whether or not you'd like to join.  Having that arrangement just means a lot more work for admins and moderators, though, when spammers come on board.

So the moral of the story is: Never forget how hard your mods are working to keep the community nice for you!

To all the admins and moderators of DC: Thank you very much!!


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 11, 2011)

Hear, hear CMA.

I was having problems with IE8 crashing all the time, very frustrating!  I used the Vent thread to air my displeasure and one of the mods told me about using Firefox.  I had tried Firefox a few years ago, and had a couple of issues, but Alix told me that all the issues I had were solved.  

I tried Firefox again and couldn't be happier.  It never crashes, and the Ad Blocker plug in is perfect.  So not only did I get to vent my frustration, but got a solution.


----------



## cmarchibald (Feb 11, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Spammers work when mods are asleep, just reply "dont open contains virus" they wont get any hits and give up. *I like eating spam.*


I missed this earlier!


----------



## garlicjosh (Feb 11, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Hear, hear CMA.
> 
> I was having problems with IE8 crashing all the time, very frustrating!  I used the Vent thread to air my displeasure and one of the mods told me about using Firefox.  I had tried Firefox a few years ago, and had a couple of issues, but Alix told me that all the issues I had were solved.
> 
> I tried Firefox again and couldn't be happier.  It never crashes, and the Ad Blocker plug in is perfect.  So not only did I get to vent my frustration, but got a solution.



gotta love that FF...
I love my ad block plus and my stumble
I have yet to see this spam, but do agree that being a mod is full time work, I've done it a few times and it's crazy how much stuff tends to need to be taken care of..even more so when only one mod is truly doing anything.

If there is ever a problem though, simply marking the profile/post will get it taken care of as soon as someone sees it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 11, 2011)

cmarchibald said:


> So the moral of the story is: Never forget how hard your mods are working to keep the community nice for you!
> 
> To all the admins and moderators of DC: Thank you very much!!


 
Thank you, it's nice to know you are appreciated.  Just as much as we appreciate what you guys do to help us out by reporting posts.

PrincessFiona60


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 11, 2011)

No one was ever nice to me when I was a mod on a US political forum


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 24, 2011)

Spammers don't get karma, they get kicked off the site.


----------

